# Maybe, Canon does deserve the negative criticism, due to this



## sanjosedave (Nov 30, 2014)

The Phoblographer is reporting Canon is using a photo shot with its 135 f2 in an ad for the pancake 28


http://bit.ly/129MOyp


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2014)

There was nothing that said the image was shot with the 24mm lens, but a disclaimer saying certain images and effects were simulated.

At least it wasn't shot with a Nikon lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> At least it wasn't shot with a Nikon lens.



Indeed. Remember the promo footage for the Nikon D800that was shot with a Canon 5DII?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > At least it wasn't shot with a Nikon lens.
> ...


 
Advertising agencies tend to be clueless about things like this.


----------



## MonkeyB (Nov 30, 2014)

my default assumption is that all adverts are shot in MF, under the most controlled environment possible, and with maximum PP as believable.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 2, 2014)

MonkeyB said:


> my default assumption is that all adverts are shot in MF, under the most controlled environment possible, and with maximum PP as believable.



That is probably a good assumption. 

But does anyone really buy a lens based solely on an ad? I sure don't and I can't believe that I am unique in this.

The art of advertizing is to push the limits of not quite "lying" about the product. 

I would also opine that Canon probably had little visibility into how the ad firm made the ad. Canon only approved the final product.


----------



## raptor3x (Dec 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Canon USA's marketing department does seem particularly clueless lately.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 2, 2014)

And I'm sure they use Photoshop too. So I don't trust anything from the ad world. .. but it really annoys me when cheap camera use shots from pro gear... but I've complained about that before.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 2, 2014)

.
Advertising/marketing people are a scourge on humanity and responsible for most of the grief in the world.

Comedian Bill Hicks rightly called them satan's little helpers and advised them all to kill themselves.


----------



## Khufu (Dec 2, 2014)

oooh, I get it... "a small package", the lens, like the child is relative to the dog/world. Aaaah, punderful!

I was so fixated on the story that I didn't really take in the ad at first. I guess advertising anything else small it would simply be a pun... But they're a camera and lens manufacturer trying to shift lenses, so... Yeah. Canon execs, you silly sausages!


----------

